# Guys with LED work lights



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

For the guys who use LED work lights, how well do they work after driving a bit during a storm when they become snow covered. I'm sure they don't burn off the snow like a halogen bulb but do they still give off good lighting? I'm looking to add some lighting to our loader and I saw a couple guys with Soundoff lights and they seem very bright, plus I don't want to be replacing bulbs every other week like we do with the 35 watt halogens on one of our salt spreaders. I was thinking of making a light bar (kind of like an off roar bar) for the top of the loader and using 2- 5" 1400 lumen for the front and replace the 2- 4" round halogens in the rear with 2 new 4" Soundoff LED's. Thanks in advance,Brian


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

They may be a bit pricey but try the dealer that sells your type of loader ...

All the new loaders have smaller brighter lights....


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I curious too how well you guys like them, I have been looking for a while and $88 for a 4" led is the cheapest I can find


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

deicepro;1085758 said:


> I curious too how well you guys like them, I have been looking for a while and $88 for a 4" led is the cheapest I can find


I only found a couple places that sells them on line and the cheapest price for a 4" round that has 500 lumen was around 100 bucks each.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Brian Young;1085835 said:


> I only found a couple places that sells them on line and the cheapest price for a 4" round that has 500 lumen was around 100 bucks each.


I will check the place that I found and get back to you


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

deicepro;1085836 said:


> I will check the place that I found and get back to you


Great thanks.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought 2 buyers led worklights and mounted them on my tractor, they are pretty bright and can't really complain they were $80 for both. Northern tool has them, http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200407598_200407598


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

if you guys want the brightest led lights check out http://www.rigidindustries.com/
they are price but are bright


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm sure all these lights are good but I want to know how well they are when snow covered after driving/plowing.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Brian Young;1086004 said:


> I'm sure all these lights are good but I want to know how well they are when snow covered after driving/plowing.


You will have to clean them off, they don't put out enough heat,jmo


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

deicepro;1086075 said:


> You will have to clean them off, they don't put out enough heat,jmo


Thats what I was thinking too. I'm not about to climb around a loader just to wipe off lights, I'll stick with halogens I guess. I'm sure the alt. is big enough to handle a couple more lights.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

im going with these this winter

http://www.sirennet.com/soeaussmb0swc.htm

http://www.sirennet.com/soewlc1400tbds0w.html


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I was going to try the ones from awdirect.com 
$89 each, doesnt say how many lumens....


----------



## BuffaloBlizzard (Oct 8, 2010)

my three trucks all have sho me lites on them they are pretty bright and I havent had a problem with them getting covered they have 9 different light patterns and are low profile


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the SoundOff LED and like them but the snow build up is a issue. It doesn't bother me as much since i use them on the back of my truck for salting and hooking up trailers and such but they do get snow on them and don't melt it!!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I have been wondering the same thing about LEDs getting covered as i was going to mount a pair of the soundoff 4" 500 lumen.

I found them cheapest at these sites: (I wanted the trapazoid pattern but not everyone had that)

http://www.vlslighting.com/500_Lumen_LED_WL.html ($59, called and got answer seems like small outfit, anyone use them?)

http://www.sirennet.com/soewlc0500dbdf0w.html ($61, but only flood)

I also contacted safeftylighting (guy on here sometimes) as he had said free shipping and competitive prices but haven't heard back.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

stay away from VLS......just my .02


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

In case you want to add some LED floods to your Lunar craft, here's a good manufacturer too:

http://www.visionxusa.com/index.html


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

The rigid industries lights re used on the show Ice Road Truckers and seem to work well...


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

I'l always recomend the sound off 1400 lumen lights. they do put off a little heat, and I guess depending on your application you could get some build up. I have some on my headache rack on my truck and I just dont get any build up where they are I suppose, But I promise you, you will not be dissapointed with their light output.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Dissociative;1103053 said:


> stay away from VLS......just my .02


Got two from VLS, no issues. Have not mounted them yet..will have to update when I get to it.


----------

